# just a few more



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

being as black cats are difficult to photo i thought i would put another one 
on of the mad black wegie jj love him








another of harry so laid back he's horizontal literally








and another of raffles only taken a couple of years ago still a big boy then at 15 years old


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I love JJ. May have to pinch him.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

not on your nelly messyhearts, he is such a bad character i'd miss him too much lol


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Their all beautiful, your Raffles was stunning, and i have a soft spot for long haired black and gingers


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww thats a brill picci the first one! :laugh: all stunning!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> not on your nelly messyhearts, he is such a bad character i'd miss him too much lol


Best kind of character.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i love looking at your pictures, all your cats are gorgeous._


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _i love looking at your pictures, all your cats are gorgeous._


thank you, i think so too, but i'm biased


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Can see how well loved they all are/were. Lovely photos, Jenny.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ChinaBlue said:


> Can see how well loved they all are/were. Lovely photos, Jenny.


thanks kaz
have you still got dreamweaver?


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

lovely puddy cats and great photos


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, those are really beautiful photos. Are they all the same breed? Lovely creatures, all of them. :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Wow, those are really beautiful photos. Are they all the same breed? Lovely creatures, all of them. :001_wub:


no jj and harry the first two pictures are both wegies. the third one is of raffles my ragdoll who i lost last month. this was taken of him a couple of years ago when he was about 15


----------

